# Poorly rabbit.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My sisters rabbit isn't well.  He started putting his head to one side on Thursday and she took him to the vet on Friday and the vet said it may be an ear infection or a parasite in his ear that has gone to his brain or something, has anyone heard of this before? He's been treated with some stuff they have to put in his mouth and had injections but he's still no better and has to go back tomorrow night but she's thinking that he might have to be put to sleep.:crying: She said he was also spinning round and fell over. He sits in his hutch and doesn't want to come out in the garden like he usually does and seems to prop his head up against the wire of the hutch. Is there any hope for him?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

By the sounds of it he could have EC, he will need a 28 day course of Panacur (bleaching enclosure on days 21 & 28, and anything that can't be bleach needs to be thrown away).

What meds has he had so far?

I have a bunny battling with EC at the mo, if he gets the right meds and round the clock care it doesn't mean he needs to be pts, is your vet rabbit savvy?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes Panacur is what he has given him because I saw the tube when I went there tonight for tea. He's a lovely rabbit and they are really upset at the thought of losing him.  She uses the same vet as me and he's been practicing quite a long time so I think he's rabbit savvy as far as I know. What is EC if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

This is EC Encephalitozoon Cuniculi a horrible illness 

For the first 2 and a half weeks I had to syringe feed Reed around the clock because he couldn't feed himself, the main thing is to keep his gut moving and to make sure he stays hydrated.

Is he inside or outside at the mo?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it sounds like EC to me too
EC is nasty but it IS beatable

you need to do a 28 day course of panacur (bleach EVERYTHING on days 21 & 28, anything you cant bleach throw away)
bun will also need metacam (for the anti inflamitory effects) and antibiotics, steroid shots also helped my custard a lot

please dont let your sister give up on him

this is mine and custards battle with EC
‪Never Give Up‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Doesn't sound so good for him does it. He's outside at the moment in his hutch. He's let out every day in his fenced off bit of the garden but in at night but he didn't want to come out at all tonight whilst we was there. He's usually out and hopping around but he was just sat with his head resting against the side of the mesh at the front of the cage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> Doesn't sound so good for him does it. He's outside at the moment in his hutch. He's let out every day in his fenced off bit of the garden but in at night but he didn't want to come out at all tonight whilst we was there. He's usually out and hopping around but he was just sat with his head resting against the side of the mesh at the front of the cage.


Your best bet is to bring him inside so you can keep an eye on him, but if you get the right meds and he gets the right care he can beat this, I have known some rabbits to get over it with very little after effect. But even if they do end up with permanent damage they can live happy healthy lives as you can see from Custards video, my Reed has permanent damage also but it doesn't stop him leading a normal life (well once I get on top of all his other problems that is.)


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay thanks for all the advice I will phone her later when she's finished work and let her know.
She can see him anyway as his hutch and pen is right outside the living room patio window. She has two dogs so I think he will be more stressed inside to be honest and she hasn't anywhere to keep him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

If this is EC I'm afraid he will have to come in, he doesn't really have a chance if left outside


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if it is ec he needs to come in, he needs round the clock care and will probably need syringe feeds too as he wont feel like eating enough to maintain his body weight.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay will let her know.


----------



## RogersMa (Jun 26, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> it sounds like EC to me too
> EC is nasty but it IS beatable
> 
> you need to do a 28 day course of panacur (bleach EVERYTHING on days 21 & 28, anything you cant bleach throw away)
> ...


That video made me cry 

Why do they get EC?  xx


----------

